# Trade sailboat week for Luxury villa in Costa Rica



## dixonpearce (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm interested in trading one to two weeks of sailboat time for equal time in my luxury villa in Costa Rica. Check out "Barefoot Villa" on VRBO (listing #308822) or "Barefoot Villa Costa Rica" on You Tube.


----------



## neathra15 (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks for your post... nice post... keep on posting....


----------

